# 38, pregnancy confirmed



## tessjs

Hi just new to this forum as have been on trying to conceive over 35. and trying to conceive forums.

so I am 38 nearly 39 in early June.Live in Australia.

don't have any info on when I'm due.Just found out.Just wanted to introduce myself have to say being my first I am petrified and incredibly scared of anything that could go wrong.I am thinking I maybe 4 weeks.

today has been a little rough as my appetite has faded and drinking a glass of milk my stomach is burning... Couldn't even nap today just couldn't relax. Yesterday I was fine and ate everything in sight.But today has been dreadful.all I've eaten is a can of madarin slices in juice

Obviously being so new everything is scaring me...
I have to work the next two days and it will be full on... I am scared I will put myself at risk... but I need to keep working for time being.I have bills to pay.I have taken it incredibly easy today.

I hope I can make new friend s on here as I met some lovely people on over 35 TTC forum.People who inspired e and made me feel I had hope at my old age LOL.I also had low AMH of 1.6.

Anyway its been a big day!!!! Kind of surreal.

I will take any advice anybody would like to give...I don't even have a pregnancy book.


----------



## thewingman

Hi Tess,

Congratulations! That's fantastic news!
I know how you feel. I am 40, and I also have low AMH. I had a little girl last year, fell pregnant naturally the cycle before we were going to start IVF - amazing! 
Just found out that I'm pregnant (naturally as well - still can not believe it) a couple of weeks ago! I'm keeping track of my bloods and so far so good! Have an ultrasound booked for next Tuesday - praying for a good outcome. I know the stats for my age and it's so hard not to think the worst is going to happen. It's so scary isn't it?

Congrats again! Just goes to show that having a low AMH and being an oldy isn't the be all and end all hey? :hugs:

xx


----------



## tessjs

thewingman said:


> Hi Tess,
> 
> Congratulations! That's fantastic news!
> I know how you feel. I am 40, and I also have low AMH. I had a little girl last year, fell pregnant naturally the cycle before we were going to start IVF - amazing!
> Just found out that I'm pregnant (naturally as well - still can not believe it) a couple of weeks ago! I'm keeping track of my bloods and so far so good! Have an ultrasound booked for next Tuesday - praying for a good outcome. I know the stats for my age and it's so hard not to think the worst is going to happen. It's so scary isn't it?
> 
> Congrats again! Just goes to show that having a low AMH and being an oldy isn't the be all and end all hey? :hugs:
> 
> xx

Hi

Thankyou for responding! Congrats Oh wow I know you'll be ok.yes I am very worried and so is hubby... but we have to be positive and try and get through.Its so awesome to hear of a 40 year old conceiving naturally...I had a tough day today but feeling good by this afternoon...although nervous....We were about to embark on IVF which really sounds awful... I just am so determined to do all the right things.I know I don't smoke or drink and thats one plus! i will do everything to get through this.


----------



## Jax41

Wow, you did it and after all that stress!! Just stay calm and let DH look after you - good luck! :flower:


----------



## tessjs

Jax41 said:


> Wow, you did it and after all that stress!! Just stay calm and let DH look after you - good luck! :flower:

well, we are in shock after all I was toldquite a few times my AMH is dreadful and I am old .But of course new worries take over and i am so petrified the pregnancy isn't viable or my progesterone won't be any good I don't think they have tested it yet all I got was the HCG which was strong and the fertlity people liked that result.I have had trouble getting to my normal doctor .I am seriously really scared and feel like anything could happen...after all I am 38.and a half.. its not like I';m a spring chicken.i am saying prayers everyday and at night i can't sleep...these thoughts come into my mnd.

I have to call in sick tommorrow to my job to attend the only appointment avail with my GP this week, I only have a casual job and my boss is horrible...I am trying to think that I hav eto put my health and baby first.i had asked for a fertlity appointment day off last weds and only just got that...it wa sthe fertility clinic people who discovered my preganancy.... asking for another day off again seems like pushing
the boundaries.Urgh why is life so hard.

I have alot going on, and i feel still stressed... I just want some reassurance and some bloods done on my progesterone...just to know if its in the normal range.


----------



## Jax41

Tess, please don't take offence at this but I just think you need to calm down, not google anything and be grateful for small fortunes here :hugs: 

From my point of view you're 38, TTC for 6 months and you've got a BFP already! You have no history whatsoever of anything going wrong with a pregnancy so why would you think it will? Go for your tests (although from what the fertility clinic said the figures are good) get your reassurance then please just relax, enjoy and believe you are pregnant!!!
And your employer is just going to have to get over you having time off for baby stuff, he can't stop you and can't fire you on that basis either.

Good times are coming! :thumbup::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tess,

I am 38, pregnant with #1 and have an AMH of 1.6 as well :) congrats on your :bfp: now, I know it's hard but try and relax. I know it's hard and I am not exactly relaxing myself due to progesterone levels dropping but 1 thing I can say, Is that I live each day and get through each blood test and try and focus on being calm where I can.

((((Hugs)))))


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Tess,

Im an Aussie also, 38 turning 39 in May and pregnant with my first (well 4th pregnancy, but first I have gotten this far). As the other ladies have said, just relax and yes it is scary because we dont really know what to expect with the first, but its going to be fine. This forum is full of pregnant ladies 38 and over who have gone on to have their babies. There is one I know of who just had a baby at 50, with her own eggs and no fertility treatment.

Go to your doctor, ask for HCG and repeat form to have it done again in 2-3 days time.

And honestly, your pregnancy viable is already determined, was determined at time of conception and there is nothing you can do to change it, so relax, sit back and enjoy the journey of pregnancy.


----------



## maybebaby3

Congrats tess! Try not to stress!!!


----------



## tessjs

Thanks to all for your support..and jax41 yes there is no history of problems and I should be grateful which I am to conceive within six months.the initial days have been difficult , but I think its settling in now...and moving ahead with tests can put my mind at ease.

I'm hoping for beautiful times ahead and lots of joy as it is incredibly exciting and my mums face is priceless, she can't wait for the long awaited 2nd grandchild...she had to wait for number one for long enough(sisters daughter sister was 40) now finally number 2 .

Good luck to all who are in late thirties, forties and preggo!


----------



## tessjs

xxDreamxx said:


> Tess,
> 
> I am 38, pregnant with #1 and have an AMH of 1.6 as well :) congrats on your :bfp: now, I know it's hard but try and relax. I know it's hard and I am not exactly relaxing myself due to progesterone levels dropping but 1 thing I can say, Is that I live each day and get through each blood test and try and focus on being calm where I can.
> 
> ((((Hugs)))))

Oh wow 1.6 too...what did the fertlity people say to you regarding your fertlity
I had two specialists say I have no hope of conceiving naturally with 1.6.My FSh was 6 and was good but yeah thats crazy you had the same figure.I hope all goes well and things improve for you , and everything works out.how far along are you?


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tess,

My fertility Dr didn't think 1.6 had me out of the race - she knew I only had half an ovary so it wasn't really a surprise that my levels were low. My FSH was 9 so upper end of normal. I responded well to FSH hormone and 6 follicles with 3 above 17mm were ready at ovulation. Naturally wasn't gonna work for us as I didn't always ovulate and hubby had issues as well, but fertility treatment did the trick. I am 5w3d at the moment.


----------



## tessjs

xxDreamxx said:


> Tess,
> 
> My fertility Dr didn't think 1.6 had me out of the race - she knew I only had half an ovary so it wasn't really a surprise that my levels were low. My FSH was 9 so upper end of normal. I responded well to FSH hormone and 6 follicles with 3 above 17mm were ready at ovulation. Naturally wasn't gonna work for us as I didn't always ovulate and hubby had issues as well, but fertility treatment did the trick. I am 5w3d at the moment.

Oh really thats great they were positive towards you. I had some negative people i went to.I have all my ovaries and no cysts or other things, never any real issues, I had a specialist tell me I'd better get to it as I have little time left.My only problem was being on BCP for so long due to severe acne and my periods not returning or being too light.I found once off the pill late last year by third cycle I was noticing around the LH surge on OPK's that I was getting pain on either the left or right ovary and than it would go away meaning that I was either trying to ovulate an egg or there was nothing there or it was relased.i tried temping but didn't work.Tried timing BD'ing when I knew it was that time.

where abouts in Australia are you?I'm in Brisbane.I'm 5 weeks,so close to you how bizarre.How are you feeling? any problems? Or do you feel good?

I only got confirmation on monday..but don't feel to bad have had a few moments but they pass...


----------



## xxDreamxx

Tess - I am in Perth. :) the only thing my FS said, was not to leave it too much longer, this was last year, when I had my fibroid removed and tube checked.

I wasn't expecting it to work first IUI so had planned so many cycles and then IVF - so getting the :bfp: in the home test freaked me out big time. 

As for how I am feeling, no real morning sickness yet - just vague queasiness. Sore boobs, hungry but then not hungry and sleeping a lot more. The progesterone gives me a bad stomach and gas pains but it will all be worth it :)


----------



## tessjs

xxDreamxx said:


> Tess - I am in Perth. :) the only thing my FS said, was not to leave it too much longer, this was last year, when I had my fibroid removed and tube checked.
> 
> I wasn't expecting it to work first IUI so had planned so many cycles and then IVF - so getting the :bfp: in the home test freaked me out big time.
> 
> As for how I am feeling, no real morning sickness yet - just vague queasiness. Sore boobs, hungry but then not hungry and sleeping a lot more. The progesterone gives me a bad stomach and gas pains but it will all be worth it :)

Good to hear.I have the sorest boobs LOL i have queasiness too.and the hungry but not hungry feeling...my sleep has been a little patchy and i wake up every night ...I hope we can see each other on these threads more and good luck with it all,.were you born 1974? I was born June 74 , theres only a few people that know, my parents, the first thing my dad said was "its about time" LOL 

when you think about it 1974 is a very long time ago.

congrats on it all working for you, so amazing !.Maybe we can look back on this one day and realise once past danger how truly incredible it really all is.


----------



## xxDreamxx

I am Jan 1975 and the last in my family to be pregnant - my brothers and cousins kids are all 5 - 9


----------



## tessjs

xxDreamxx said:


> I am Jan 1975 and the last in my family to be pregnant - my brothers and cousins kids are all 5 - 9

So you just turned 38...well its been a lucky year for me i got married at 38 and now am pregnant..so I'm sure it will be a good year for you..I'm 39 in june...


----------



## kittykat23

Hi ladies! I'm 38 and on my 3rd pregnancy (had two prior m/c in the last 2 years). I completely understand how worrisome this time is - I'm trying not to drive myself nuts. I had 2 HCG/Progesterone level checks since finding out. My HCG #'s are going up but my progesterone was lower than what my fertility dr. wanted to see and he put me on Crinone (2x/day) and now the #'s are going up to where he likes them. DH and I were planning to start fertility but got pregnant on our own for the 3rd time (I have low egg count 0.4) so getting pregnant on my own was shocking. Is anyone else taking Crinone?

5 weeks is so early.. I know... and I wish that I knew this pregnancy was going to work out... all I can do is be hopeful. I'm so happy to have all you ladies as support. I love this site. :)

Best wishes to all!


----------



## xxDreamxx

Hi Kittykat - congratulations on your pregnancy 

I am on progesterone suppositories 200mg twice a day. My progesterone went from 108 to 75.8 to 54 and then went back to above 100 after a week on the progesterone supps.

It is a scary time isn't it, I am 12 weeks tomorrow and I am still a bag of nerves!


----------



## Taurus8484

Hi Kittykat,

My progestrone went down to 11 at 5 weeks and I didnt go on any supplements at all. Must have been okay though as here I am with less than 8 weeks to go.

It is a nerve racking time, hope its your sticky bean xx


----------



## kittykat23

How are all you ladies doing? Well, tomorrow is my first ultrasound and of course I'm petrified. I've prepared for the worst but am hoping for the best. Very somber mood today.


----------



## thewingman

I go for an OB appointment today. For some reason I'm really worried. I'm 14w4d today. Morning sickness has gone. I'll be happy to see if bub is ok today.

Good luck to you!

xx


----------

